# Hentes versus mészáros



## francisgranada

Sziasztok,

Mi a különbség a _hentes _és a _mészáros _között?

Manapság egyik se igazán létezik, mert szupermarketekben vásárolunk, esetleg _húsboltban _... De a nagymamám (rég volt ...) még a _hentes_nél vette a húst. Nekem az a benyomásom, hogy a _mészáros _az volt, aki le is vágta az állatot (marhát, disznót, stb.). De a _hentes _nem? ... Vagyis a _hentes _csak feldarabolta és árusította a húst?

Köszi.


----------



## Zsanna

Szerintem még most is lehet hentesnél venni a húst, bár lehetséges, hogy csupán megszokás alapján használjuk ezt a kifejezést, mert az értelmező szótár szerint ez a szakma a disznó leöléséből (= böllér), húsa feldarabolásából és kiméréséből áll.
A mészáros ugyanezeket a lépéseket csinálja végig, de szarvasmarhával, juhval és lóval.

Érdekes, hogy mindkettőnek van negatív jelentése is, de ott is van különbség a kettő között: hentesnek hívhatnak egy durva, kontár sebészt ("nem jól/össze-vissza vág"), míg a mészáros (bár az értelmező szótár erről már nem szól) inkább egy vadul, kíméletlenül (stb.) öl(dökl)ő emberre utal szerintem (pl. egy kegyetlen gyilkos).
A különbség valószínűleg azon alapul, hogy a mészáros tevékenysége - mivel nagyobb állatokkal foglalkozik - véresebb, erőteljesebb. Legalábbis ahogy azt a kívülálló el tudja képzelni.


----------



## AndrasBP

Sose gondoltam, hogy a két szó között eredetileg a leölt állat szerint volt különbség. Egy mai hentesnél (én is megerősítem, hogy még léteznek) lehet marhahúst is kapni, nem? És hogy jönnek be a képbe a szárnyasok? Vagy azokhoz már nem kellett komoly szakértelem?


----------



## francisgranada

AndrasBP said:


> Sose gondoltam, hogy a két szó között eredetileg a leölt állat szerint volt különbség....


Én se. De eredetileg nem is tartom valószínűnek ezt a különbséget  tekintettel arra, hogy a _mészáros _szó szláv eredetű és a *_męso _szóból származik, ami simán _húst _jelentett (mai változatai különböző szláv nyelvekben: _mięso, meso, maso, mäso, mjaso, ..._). A _hentes _szó eredete nem tisztázott.

Tehát ha volt is ilyen különbség, az szerintem későbbi eredetű lehet, vagy nem volt egészen általános jellegű.


----------



## Zsanna

Én sem..., de annyiból nem meglepő, hogy ez az "ipar" már elég távol van a korunktól.

A szárnyasokat háznál vágta le a háziasszony általában (még városban is), otthon, ezért szerintem sosem volt olyan iparos, aki kifejezetten ezekre az állatokra specializálta volna magát.

Az, hogy egy szó honnan ered, még nem határozza meg azt, hogy az átvétel után milyen jelentésréteg rakódott rá. (Ez nem csak a magyarra érvényes.)

Egyébként szintén az értelmező szótár szerint a hentes mint durva, kontár sebész jöhetett a cseh nyelvből. (Feltételezés, mert kérdőjelesen említik.)


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> ...  Az, hogy egy szó honnan ered, még nem határozza meg azt, hogy az átvétel után milyen jelentésréteg rakódott rá. (Ez nem csak a magyarra érvényes.)


Persze. Sőt, az átvétel önmagában még azt sem jelenti, hogy az adott szóra nem létezett megfelelő kifejezés az átvevő nyelvben.


----------

